# Modern Maglite collections



## bykfixer (Dec 27, 2020)

Call it [email protected], M*g, or Maglite if you will. The modern Maglite still has a vintage look in most models. The LED Maglite solitaire, minimag, C size and D size all have that familiar look. There is a classic old school looking D sized LED light and some called the ML series. Now they did continue producing incan lights until 2016. 

The new kid on the block was a tube with same dimensions end to end. A MagTac, and the XL series all have the same look from across the room aside from the MagTac being a matte finish type 3 hard annodized coating. 

Some say Maglite has a lot of catching up to do to compete with the players coming from over seas. Most models are still designed to be fueled by alkaline batteries. Now many automatically figure that is a death sentence due to a leaking battery. 

Being a collector I've managed to accumulate a slew of modern Maglites in the last few years. My favorite was a fairly new version of an old design, the C sized minimag style ML25. Twisty like a minimag with throw in mind. I've managed to own each color available at one time or other but gave away a few to old school non flashaholic folks who were amazed by how far they cast light. 

I do not know how many solitaires and aaa minimags I've had but most of those were gifted at some point too. I've got one of each generation of the aa LED minimag but most have been boxed away new in package as simply put I prefer the aaa version. The warm spectrum series put out a nice incan looking beam. The minimags both aa and aaa have greatly reduced output over their cool beam counterparts but still offer plenty of light for most purposes. The solitaire is nearly as bright as its cool white counterpart. 

The ML series seem to be where Maglite is setting their sights in the future. The ML25 was a big seller at box stores but are pretty much no longer sold there. The C sized ML50 was or is still a box store available light. Both 2 and 3 cell versions. A D sized ML300 was a box store light too, but like other models, they are not really sold there anymore. There were 2 and 3 cell versions of those. 

Maglite is now seemingly going the direct to the consumer route through a web site. Places like Grainger and some flashlight e-stores still carry Maglite products and eBay sellers carried the bulk of the spectrum series where there are blue, red, green and warm LED's available in 4 models. Solitaire, aa and aaa minimags and the XL50. My favorite is the warm aaa minimag. 

I like the 2 and 3 cell sized ML100 with an adjustable LED ability to make it pure throw or a large hot spot before twisting the head to adjust the beam. Both are like the ML25 with a seemingly aenemic output and stellar candela numbers. The ML125 is the first dual fuel light since the 3D or rechargeable Pro Design light of the late 1970's. It can use 3 C cells or the supplied rechargeable cell. It also touts the adjustable LED to go with the adjustable head. It was a bit brighter but sacrificed a little candella. Both drill a pencil hole through darkness a lot better than the lumen numbers would have you think. 

Speaking of rechargeable, Santa clause dropped off both versions of the ML150. Call it the modern day MagCharger, or not. It's Maglites flag ship light this year with 1000 lumens in the longer (3 c size body) and 800+ in the short (2 c cell sized body) version. 

At some point the MagTac will be a radical change for Maglite with a body shaped not that much different than a SureFire Z light of yester year. They have some LX series C and D lights with what is called a grenade grip and matte finish type 3 anodized finish. Santa dropped off some gray and black versions of those. 

My favorite part of Maglite products is a carry over from the past. The limited editions. Most are available at the Maglite e-store where a portion of the proceeds goes to a good cause. And then there was the smooth body 40th anniverssary ML300. Unfinished smooth body with 40th silk screened on the tube.


----------



## bigburly912 (Dec 27, 2020)

Nice read. I really am enjoying this ML300lx. The finish is excellent and grippy. My only question is where do I procure all these d batteries to feed this beast. : D I’ve got a few old lights that run on D cell so I have some. Just not a comfortable amount.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 27, 2020)

I use Rayovacs from Wal Mart or Home Depot. They come in 6 or 8 packs. 
Either that or C/D adapters with eneloops in 2 cell lights. If you don't need it for hours and hours at a time those are great. Now that Energizer owns Rayovac the Rayovac NIMH rechargeables have the Energizer label on them so you have that option as well. 

My modern Maglite collection began when I used a ML50 and 300 tail stood on eco for a few nights to light my kitchen and bathroom. They provided enough light for Mrs Fixer to knit a stocking cap and scarf by. I was reading a book. 

Oh, when not in use twist the tailcap a few degrees to cut the power so the electonic switch won't be doing the parasitic drain thing.


----------



## Icarus (Dec 27, 2020)

bykfixer said:


> Call it [email protected], M*g, or Maglite if you will. The modern Maglite still has a vintage look in most models. The LED Maglite solitaire, minimag, C size and D size all have that familiar look. There is a classic old school looking D sized LED light and some called the ML series. Now they did continue producing incan lights until 2016.
> 
> The new kid on the block was a tube with same dimensions end to end. A MagTac, and the XL series all have the same look from across the room aside from the MagTac being a matte finish type 3 hard annodized coating.
> 
> ...



Interesting read! :twothumbs But... we need pictures!


----------



## Stress_Test (Dec 27, 2020)

I don't have anything "collectible" per se, but I *had *a silver, 3xAA MiniMag LED, the original Luxeon III version. I kinda liked it for the freak factor alone, but it also had pretty good throw for a relatively compact light, and didn't have the "sudden death" shutoff the 2xAA version did.

Sadly, that light died via alkaline leakage. I kept it in my desk drawer at work, since we always had AA available. But, I lost track of how long the cells had been in it, and by the time I discovered the problem it was too late.

I showed it to a guy who's real handy at fixing stuff and told him if he could salvage it, he could have it. Unfortunately there was no hope of getting the batteries out and saving the light, so, RIP one MiniMag.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 28, 2020)

I suppose there was a time where that third battery produced enough extra voltage in the light bulb to make the 3aa minimag quite the thrower since the 2 cell version was already a marvel back in the wack-a-palm light days. 8000 cendella from a match stick sized light bulb? In '84 that was huge. I actually prefer the Luxeon minimag over the newer ones since it had that good old Maglite throw. The 37 lumen solitaire for example is easily able to toss a useable beam 75' or more yet the beam tint isn't bad at all. 

It's kinda cool to light up a city block with my 2C sized ML150LRS, sure but the 2C sized ML100 can throw a spot out just about as far with less than 150 lumens. Great for preserving night adapted vision while walking through dense under brush or in foggy conditions. The 3 cell version touts about the same output but has way longer run time potential.

Being I grew up in a time where battery leak was a given we just got in the habit of pulling them out of the light when not in use. Plus those old slider switches were far from good at cutting the circuit completely, so if your batteries didn't leak after a month of storage they'd been sucked dry by the parasitic drain. And back then good ones were pricey like todays CR123. When minimum wages were a buck 20 an hour and an 8 pack of Eveready's was $2 you remembered not to leave them in your fridge mounted 2C Rayovac. Good flashlights were available by the early 70's but most did not want to pay the $20 when an Eveready could be obtained much easier for $2.


----------



## LeanBurn (Dec 28, 2020)

When I look at the modern lineup offered by Maglite, there appears to be a model for nearly everyone's liking and purpose. From home owner to professional, all shapes and sizes, modes, run times, rechargeable, normal cells fueling and various accessories packages, all the while using quality reliable components. 

From what I can see, Maglite has adapted quite handily to modern market needs and definitely has potential to continue to thrive quite well in the LED world, and they are continuing to adapt seemingly monthly. I can envision Maglite being around for yet a long long time. 

If I didn't already have all the lights I needed, I would give them a serious look, as it is my wife has a Solitaire LED on her keychain, I still have my optimized old school 2D and I have a previous incan to LED drop-in modified 3D that I use for a knock around light. I was quite interested in the warm spectrum Solitaire models but could never get a hold of any at a reasonable price, so I had to look elsewhere (Sofrn C01). If Maglite had a high CRI collection I would make an exception to my minimalist outlook and obtain a few. They really cover all the bases except for headlamps. Maglite is still pretty cool.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 28, 2020)

Icarus said:


> Interesting read! :twothumbs But... we need pictures!



Unkaaay, 






Santa dropped off a matte finish ML150LRSX and 2 cell ML50LX. 





Random warm solitaire near the thermostat





The XL family
L to R: 100, 200 and 50 with batteries pulled. 





ML150LRS and LR





The LX collection
2 cell ML50, 2 cell ML300, 3 cell ML300 (nine-line edition)


----------



## xxo (Dec 28, 2020)

I wouldn't say that I collect LED Mags, though I have accumulated some. If I were to collect Mags, the LEDs are what I would go with. Seems like most collectors are into the old incan Mags, which aside from colors and markings have changed little in 41 years, while there is much more variety with the LEDs over a much shorter time: 14 years – with lots of different models and a good amount of advancement in technology.


BTW anyone have a Mag Tac or ML300LX in crimson red? I would guess that these are getting hard to find along with coyote tan.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 29, 2020)

I did not set out to collect LED Maglites, it just kinda happened over time. Now I did take advantage of their black friday and Christmas sale though. That was when I bought the stuff that was out of my price range like the new MagCharger(s). 

Heck for that matter I didn't set out to collect flashlights period.

My work truck door




Both are throwers powered by eneloops with adapters


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 29, 2020)

xxo said:


> BTW anyone have a Mag Tac or ML300LX in crimson red? I would guess that these are getting hard to find along with coyote tan.



Here ya go. 





2 left at the big river e-store. Seller has good ratings. 
Another seller shows a red and a tan in 2 cell but has very poor ratings. Mostly folks saying seller refunded their money after "discovering" they did not actually have the item.


----------



## Beamhead (Dec 29, 2020)

I found the Crimson Red on ebay AU for $79.31 US and 35.55 s&h :huh: I hope they become available stateside again? One on Amazon for $128.99 plus shipping.


----------



## LeanBurn (Dec 30, 2020)

That is a spendy price 😳


----------



## TorchBear (Dec 30, 2020)

My 2AAA LED Minimag gets a lot of use, even with a lot of blue in the beam. I still like that twisty semi-focusability from the LED versions, although the price is increasingly hard to justify when one looks at all the top notch budget options available now.

All my other Mags are C cell mods of one stripe or another.


----------



## xxo (Dec 30, 2020)

When I saw first saw the crimson Mags back when they came out, I thought man, those things are never going to sell and someday collectors will be searching for them. Almost bought one, just because I thought it was a cool looking color.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 30, 2020)

Some old school Maglite owners in my industry have nothing but red ones. And have no interest in any of those "new fangled chinese LED crap" as they call it.
"Winston red or bust" they say. They happlily carry their 6 cell lights like a t-ball bat over the shoulder style. 

Maglite does offer a 6 cell ML300 at 650+ lumens with a 71 hour runtime on high. Wow! That's nearly 3 days. I seriously would not expect all 600 lumens for that long. But it is probably still a lot brighter at the end of the fuel cell cycle than the old incan ones and no blown bulb to hassle with. The Popular Mechanics light for this year would make those old school farmers and construction workers take a second look as it touts some 64,000 plus candella. Great for spotting foxes in the hen house or a downed powerline from a safe distance. 

I'd like to see some nostalgia solitaires in the future. Sure give us the full output option but perhaps like the minimag pro plus or 019 ML25, an option of around 25% output too. No flashers or blinkys please, a hi/lo option and plenty of throw please. Yet with some light makers claiming 150 or more lumens from a 1x aaa light the solitaire upgrade would probably collect dust on store shelves or in the Maglite warehouse since afterall, lumens sells. Who cares if it microwaves the proprietary battery for 22 seconds then settles to some mediocre output, I can tell my neighbor "this baby puts out 375 lumens from a triple a battery". Speaking of neighbor by the way I was showing my flashaholic wanna be neighbor the 800+ lumens of the ML150LRSX and he said "Maglite makes LED lights now?" 
Sigh……


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 31, 2020)

Speaking of crimson red……

The St Jude edition Solitaire and AA minimag are crimson red. 





47 lumen solitaire





127 lumen AA minimag with hi/lo.

So here on the last day of 2020 I bought one of each. A bit of $ goes to St Jude and my Maglite ensemble grows a little.


----------



## LiftdT4R (Jan 1, 2021)

Very nice!! I really like those MLs with the American flag! What are you guys considering modern? I always thought 1992+ when Mag went to the thinner barrel but honestly incans are starting to get pretty old too so Modern may have to be moved to 2000+ or 2005+. Happy New Year!


----------



## LiftdT4R (Jan 1, 2021)

Here's my "modern" collection of 1992+ lights.






And here's one of my favorite "modern" mini Maglites. Mr. Fixer, you're a Honda fan too aren't ya??


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 2, 2021)

Welcome to the thread Lift'd. Your input is greatly appreciated. For those who don't know, Lift'd is a world class Maglite collector and a walking Maglite encyclopedia. He played a big part in the vintage california cop light thread as well. 

You raise a good point about when Maglite became modern. Some would argue "They are? Really?" as in some ways they lag behind like no USB charge ports or 18650 friendly. Now to me that's kind of like saying Colt's newest M1911 Combat Elite Commander is outdated because it uses old 1908 German 9mm Luger sized rounds. "The Kimber Rapide Black Ice uses 10mm rounds so it's better" some say. And Maglite still aims much of their line up to be powered by 1950's alkaline fuel cells. Yet like the 9mm and the M1911, the alkaline fuel cell is still pretty popular out in the wild. 

So when did the Maglite of 1979 become the modern Maglite? In '92 when they stepped up the accuracy of barrel size and resulting in a lighter weight flashlight? Instead of a sprinkler pipe sized barrel they became more svelt resulting in a tube with less battery rattle. Was it when Tony Maglica and Don Keller developed the LED drop in for the big lights? When the lineup up went all LED? Or when the ML series were introduced? 
Hmmmmm.





Here's prototype #10 of 14 2 cell drop in modules. 

I have a couple of 2 and 3 cell LED drop in modules still in the package from around 2006/07 when Tony was probably noticing "this new LED fad seems to be catching on". Back then a 2 and 3D sized light could be had with the ultra modern Luxeon LED with bonus krypton bulb in the tailcap. In about 2009 Maglite topped the magical 100 lumen barrier with the 3D model using a Rebel. An "L" was stamped next to "D" in the serial number. A year later the 131 lumen 2D was available using a CREE. 

The 2D classic was upgraded to hi/lo option in 2019. 

In 2011 the first ML, the ML100 was introduced. Later that year the dual fuel ML125 was released. They had adjustable LED's and the electronic switch. They were the first with the multi mode option now used in the ML50 and 300.

The ML300 was introduced in 2 and 3 cell versions in mid-2014 and later that year the LX with grenade grip and type 3 annodize. 

The ML50 arrived in 2015. Later that year the ML25. The ML50 got the grenade grip and type 3 annodize the same year. The ML25 was available in 2 and 3 cell with the 2 cell getting an upgrade in output, runtime and a hi/lo option in late 2018.

For minimag fans, 2006 saw the first LED model. It lacked a lanyard attachment on the tailcap. The aa in 09 got the famous multimode format and later in the year a lanyard attachment on the tailcap again. So from 06 to late 09 aa minimags did not have lanyard attachments on the LED models. In 2012 is surpassed 100 lumens at 245 with the Pro Plus model. Now it's 330. 

The aaa minimag got its first LED in 2012 and reached over 100 lumens in 2015 where it stands today at 115.

The solitaire got it's first LED in 2012 with a 37 lumen Luxeon. It's 47 today. 

MagChargers became ML150's. But an LED version was available in 2014.

MagTac arrived in 2012 and could really stand to see an upgrade. One newly shaped one with combat grip was shown at the 2019 SHOT show but has yet to be available. 

XL50 and 100 came out in 2010 with the 200 in 2011. XL100's are no longer being produced. 

In 2009 Maglite first used heat management in the aa minimag that is now used in their 1000 lumen models like the 4 cell ML300 and both of the ML150's. 


So there's a bit of Maglite LED history. Info obtained from flashlight wiki.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 2, 2021)

It seems Maglite has broken ties with big box stores. It was a sad day for me when a stroll down the flashlight row at Lowes or Home Depot meant no more Maglites. 

WalMarts seemingly only have the 3 cell ML50's and Targets cleared them out long ago. Hardware stores like Ace or Grainger still have some but those are usually covered with dust. But Grainger was the only source for 2 setting ML25's and classic 2D upgrades from 019 for a while. Wal Mart had some 2 setting ML25's for a while. 

Solitaires are long gone from store shelves.


----------



## Katherine Alicia (Jan 2, 2021)

Bykfixer, is that some sort of TIR ontop of the LED dome in that prototype #10? it looks kinda cool but also somewhat delicate at the same time.


----------



## Beamhead (Jan 2, 2021)

Katherine Alicia said:


> Bykfixer, is that some sort of TIR ontop of the LED dome in that prototype #10? it looks kinda cool but also somewhat delicate at the same time.



It appears to be a Luxeon Batwing LED.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 2, 2021)

I do not know the exact model etc but obtained it from Don Keller himself a while back. 






It's riding in a 2c Kel-Lite from around 1973.

Here's a tailcap thought to have been produced by Tony Maglica




A 4c I bid on at eBay and won
When conversing with Don Keller I mentioned a silver 4c I won at eBay and asked about the unique tail cap. He said "oh that was you that won? I stopped bidding at $35" he said. lol. 
Anyway when orders exceeded Kel-Lite's ability to keep up an unknown machinist (Tony Maglica) who crafted brass shells for the US Navy at the time was asked to machine some of the tail caps for Kel-Lite. Don said he thought that was one of them. It's been said that Tony began thinking about building his own flashlight after making some parts for Kel-Lite and in '74 created Mag Instruments. By '78 he had some ideas that he set out to have patented. By '81 Mag Instrument was known as Mag-Lite.


----------



## treek13 (Jan 2, 2021)

Bykfixer’s prototype #10 has a side emitting Luxeon. It was one of the three original types. First came the batwing (low dome), then the lambertian (high dome) and the side emitter. They were never as popular as the other ones at least as far as flashlights.


----------



## Katherine Alicia (Jan 3, 2021)

I have a couple of dozen low dome types (mostly deep red) I`v never seen a side emitter though, I love this place!


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 3, 2021)

I had always been a Maglite fan while a member here, but for a time only a few brave folks would speak well of their newer ideas. There were more "why I hate Maglite" type threads than anything else. A little here, a little there I'd buy a Maglite product at Wal Mart mainly to give away as I knew they were solid flashlights for a non flashaholic family member or friend. Along the way limited edition numbers were added or really old ones. The minimag I bought circa '91 was restored to stock and placed on a shelf among retired favorites from long ago. 

I tried the XL200 but gave it away as I just didn't get the interface. But not long ago a thread about being a Maglite fan again was created and the vibe was pretty cool. Information in that one piqued my curiosity so I hit the clearance section at MagSite and scored a few early versions of the ML series and a couple of XL models. Then Maglite had a black friday sale with nearly 1/3 off everything. That was when I tried stuff that had been beyond what I was willing to pay. They also lowered their prices on some items to match the price they had at big box stores. Combine that with a 25% off for 25 days before Christmas and next thing you know the brown truck was stopping at my house once a week for the entire month of December. 

One such package was scheduled to arrive on a day Mrs Fixer was slated to work late. Cool, I can wrap it while she's at work. But UPS bumped it up two days. Oh no, that's her day off and she's definitely going to want to know what's in the box. A gray 2 cell ML50LX. She said "I'm going to meet so n so at the mall and will be back in 30 minutes". As she turned to corner out of site the brown truck pulls up and drops off her Christmas present. Note, she has more tools than I do so a flashlight is a natural. I grab the box, fumble around with wrapping paper as I suck at wrapping presents. I finish and stash it under the tree amonst other items then pour an ice cold beverage as Mrs Fixer pops in the door "I'm baaaaack"……
Phew, that was a close one. 

I ended up giving away a bunch of modern Maglites. The mailman, the UPS man, the garbage collector, the recycling man and some neighbors. Every one knew of Maglite.


----------



## madmardigan2 (Jan 5, 2021)

First time poster :wave:I've got two Maglite C2s. One in hunter orange and the other is black. Tried to post a picture of them but can't figure out that function just yet. My son calls the orange one his "cheeto flashlight" lol. I'm digging seeing everyone else's collections - wow.


----------



## xxo (Jan 5, 2021)

madmardigan2 said:


> First time poster :wave:I've got two Maglite C2s. One in hunter orange and the other is black. Tried to post a picture of them but can't figure out that function just yet. My son calls the orange one his "cheeto flashlight" lol. I'm digging seeing everyone else's collections - wow.



Welcome to the forum.


To post pics, you need to upload them to a photo hosting site like imgur then copy the direct link and click on the little picture icon and paste your pic's link in when you post.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 5, 2021)

Using a sharing site: 





Here's the box xxo spoke of





Click on that and see this. 






Click on from URL 





Uncheck box, past URL and hit ok

'Cause we really, really, really want to see that orange Maglite……


----------



## LiftdT4R (Jan 6, 2021)

bykfixer said:


> Welcome to the thread Lift'd. Your input is greatly appreciated. For those who don't know, Lift'd is a world class Maglite collector and a walking Maglite encyclopedia. He played a big part in the vintage california cop light thread as well.
> 
> You raise a good point about when Maglite became modern. Some would argue "They are? Really?" as in some ways they lag behind like no USB charge ports or 18650 friendly. Now to me that's kind of like saying Colt's newest M1911 Combat Elite Commander is outdated because it uses old 1908 German 9mm Luger sized rounds. "The Kimber Rapide Black Ice uses 10mm rounds so it's better" some say. And Maglite still aims much of their line up to be powered by 1950's alkaline fuel cells. Yet like the 9mm and the M1911, the alkaline fuel cell is still pretty popular out in the wild.
> 
> ...



You are far too kind Mr. Fixer.

I suppose after enough time has passed all of these will be considered classics. 

I really have a soft spot from Mag's hey day from 1996 to 2006. Maglite was selling upwards of 10,000,000 lights these years and I remember them being sold everywhere! You couldn't walk through a Sports Authority without seeing at least 3 displays of lights. Now you'll be hard pressed to even find a sporting goods store.

Here's a couple of my favorite from that era, 2 - Y2K Maglites.






In 1999 you really had to be prepared for the upcoming digital apocalypse and what prep kit wouldn't be complete without a Maglite!


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 7, 2021)

I've been watching a tv show called Jerico recently and after a couple of episodes an emp killed all of the power in Kansas and every computer, cellular phone and nearly every thing else. Yet the local police and some others have 4D Maglites that still work in the show. Incan. You can tell by the ugly beam. No donut hole mind you, just Maglite rings and filament shadow. Now shortly after seeing that in an episode I saw your Y2k edition Maglites and chuckled. 

BTW Jericho is a short lived tv series about a small town in Kansas after America was decimated by a hydrogen bomb attack in several places. So I'm looking at my assortment of ML's and think "hmmmm, at least they'd make for good piggy banks in the event of an emp attack.

Hopefully the classic 2D LED from 2019 with hi and not so hi settings would be ok because the not so hi would be my mega run time flashlight in a bad time like the apocolypse. Fast forward 30 minutes and it looks like Maglite still has some 4D xenon and 3D krypton lights in stock. So……


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 9, 2021)

In honor of national law enforcement day





aaa minimag LED and solitaire LED
Proceeds go to the national law enforcement memorial fund.


----------



## Guitar Guy (Feb 14, 2021)

Ok, just ran onto this thread, and it looks like a good place to show my new Mags.

Over the years, I've mostly collected vintage D and C cell Maglites. I do have all of the sizes, 2 through 7 cell D & C, and some of the old "paten pending" pieces. Also have some of the D sizes with company logos, such as Harley Davidson, Boeing, Mr. Goodwrench, Chevy Trucks, rainbow & checkered flag Nascar, Vari-Beam, etc., as well as lots of cool colors. Many of these I have posted in the rare Maglite thread at some point.

I also have some older hopped up 2C - 300 lumen Mags that I keep in the vehicles and around the house as backups, and really like them for their durability and dependability. I have a sort of sentimental connection to Maglites, being made in America, being the first higher quality lights that I owned back in the day, and having used them for many years as a Realtor before the Li-Ion era. I can't count the number of times that a Real Estate client said, "Hey, lemme see that light for a minute", or "wow, other agents never have a flashlight". (I always have a light, a 30 ft. tape, a 100 ft. tape, a ladder in my truck, and a business degree. Housewife Realtors have a purse, and nicer legs). Anyway...

I now use various models of high power Li-Ion lights for daily use, Real Estate, and camping, such as Malkoff, Fenix, Acebeam, and Imalent. I'm very much enjoying the technology advancements in LEDs and batteries, so I never really got too interested in the modern era LED Mags, as they do seem to lag a bit behind in bang for the buck.

Having said all of that, I had been eyeballing these three for a while, mostly for collecting purposes, because I think they look cool, and because I want to give Maglite some business, hoping they will survive. The red and blue Liberty models seem to be showing up less frequently, as well as the green ML50LX, so I figured now is a good time to spring for them.

I mostly plan on keeping them for my collection, not wanting to bang them up, and since I have much more powerful & efficient modern lights for normal use, but here are my observations. The ML25LT seems to impress me more than the ML50LX, as far as performance. At 177 lumens, the 25LT seems to dial in a pretty tight spot, offering some pretty impressive throw. 

The 50LX offers 611 lumens, but doesn't have the tightly focused spot, and for the amount of lumens, the throw seems to spread out and dissipate at a distance. I also don't really care for the UI, with the 4 different groups, and not being able to access all 5 settings (high, low, eco, momentary, and strobe) in any one group, and I don't really find a group that I prefer. Each group seems like an undesirable trade-off. It does look cool though. I like the grip, the matte green, and the resemblance to the Mags of yesteryear. I didn't really expect it to compete with the modern imports, but I did expect it to do a little better. I do wonder if the light & switch are overall as durable and dependable as the older Mags. I have some doubts about that.

@Bykfixer, Does the ML50LX have the parasitic drain? 

Here they are:

Love the look and design of these.



[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]

The somewhat unimpressive mode groups:



[/IMG]

The old and the new. 2C and 3C



[/IMG]


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 14, 2021)

All of the ML series with pushbutton switch have a standby so yes they do use electricity when turned off. Simply loosen the tailcap around a half turn to stop it. 

Now one thing not a lot of people seem to notice (but you might GG since you have an ML25 to compare) is when you turn the ML50 to the mid setting (called low) it turns into an ML25 style beam. By turning down the output the spot in the center is nearly the same throw without all of the side spill brightness. 

You can use the tailcap of the ML25 for on/off or signaling. 

For your real estate use check out the triple a minimag sometime.


----------



## xxo (Feb 14, 2021)

I use mostly momentary on my ML50LX, so I keep it set to function set 3 because I also use eco mode very often. When I use it as a lantern (with a 3D printed stand and defuser), I switch it to set 1 to get the medium mode. If I were using it with a traffic wand or as a warning flare out on the road, I would set it to function set 2 to get strobe. I find that changing function sets is easier than trying to remember some flow chart to get to all the different modes. BTW, the E switch is great for momentary.

I would like it is Mag added a function set that started in eco and went to medium and high. I would also love it if Mag came out with a extended range ML50 with a lower lumen throwier LED, like on the ML25 or maybe one of the Osram LEDs.

In addition to the 2 AAA Mini Mag LED Byk suggested, you might want to look into a 192 lumen 3 mode 2C ML25 as a user - there's no beating these two for simplicity and value! And you can run the ML25 (and ML50) on eneloops or even a 18650 or a 21700 in adapters to keep from using alkaleaks.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 14, 2021)

I was asked my thoughts on Maglite products recently and I requested a 5th setting array called "power out" (or something like that) that would be the opposite of mode 1. I stated how tail standing an ML50 or 300 on eco can provide enough ceiling bounce to light a small room well enough to read by and that was what got me hooked on the ML 50 and 300 to start with. 
They tout the 4 cell ML300 runs for up to two weeks on eco so I figured why not suggest an option to start that one on eco.


----------



## Guitar Guy (Feb 14, 2021)

Thank guys. @XXO, Yes, I did experiment with the different sets, and I agree that set #3 is a good one. Having the momentary is something I always liked about Maglites. I probably like #3 better than set #1. I think a better method would have been to eliminate the sets, and have the settings ramp up from momentary, to eco, low, high, and then strobe. It wouldn’t have been any more difficult to access strobe or different settings, because currently, you still have to turn the light off and then press several clicks to access a different setting.

Speaking of diffusers, I have one that I bought for my Fenix TK47-UE that works well for Maglites. It doesn’t snap on, but when tail standing, it sits down over a C or D Mag head and works very well.

@Byk, thanks for the info. It’s not that hard to loosen the tail cap. Seems like ¼ to ½ turn is all it takes. I’ve started doing this with some of my pocket lights with tail switches to keep them from turning on in my pocket when I sit down. I heated up my thigh one day and it almost had me dancing. I guess the ML25s don’t have the parasitic drain with the rotary switches?

To be honest, for inspecting houses, and general EDC, I’ve gone to the Fenix LD30. It is not much larger than the 18650 inside, has a great beam, five nice modes from 30 to 1600 lumens, great runtimes, and a great 2 way pocket clip – for deep pocket carry or hat use. I barely can feel it in my pocket, and if I’m crawling around an attic or crawl space, it’s not to heavy to clip onto my Century 21 hat. I’ve also used it on the hat for carrying groceries, taking out garbage, etc., with great results. 

Of course, I carry some spare CR123s in the truck, for extreme cold weather, along with a hot rodded 2C Mag with NiMH Tenergy low self drain cells that I really only have to re charge once or twice a year. I can use the LD30 on the 2nd​ or 3rd​ mode, and it’s more than enough. I can go to 4 or 5 for the wow factor and to light up every cobweb & hairline plaster crack. I’ve come to accept the fact that most of my Mags, for now, are shelf queens.

Also, I’ve used my Fenix E15 and E16 for tail stand / ceiling bounce. Works great. I have so many Li-Ion lights these days that I’ve practically eliminated the need for my oil lamps and many spare bottles of oil. I also picked up the Fenix CL26R camping lantern, which runs on an 18650. It’s magnetic top slaps right onto the metal center cover of my living room ceiling fan, or onto my metal bathroom cabinet, or kitchen range hood. It also has a fold down metal hook for hanging. It’s small and has great mode choices / runtimes, and even can go to red & red flashing, if you want to stick it to the side of the car while changing a flat. I’ve probably used my Fenix lights more than any other over the last 10 or more years.

You guys didn't mention the Liberty designs and star etchings on the red and blue Mags. What do you think? I think they are beautiful and very cool.

JT


----------



## xxo (Feb 14, 2021)

GG Those Liberty ML25's are real nice! I can see keeping them pristine for a collection, though I would have to have a plain ML25 to keep me from using the collectibles.


I disagree on putting a ramp on the momentary, I would hate the light flipping through modes – when I want momentary I want it to stay on full power for however long I keep the switch pressed regardless if it's a few milliseconds or an hour. Come to think of it, I wouldn't mind a “tactical” momentary only function set that only did momentary no matter how many times you quick click the switch. Oh and a optional dual switch tailcap would be real nice too.


I like that the Mag function sets keep things simple while still being customizable. Most people don't want or need a bunch of modes. One of the things I dislike about Chinese lights is that many are way too complicated, I'm glad Mags are not.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 14, 2021)

I like the Liberty Bell and Lady Liberty editions of the ML25. They've been in "my cart" a few times but when buying limited editions I end up buying lights where a portion goes to a good cause. Mostly cops or veterans and recently St Judes.


----------



## xxo (Feb 14, 2021)

Since I have been dreaming up new function sets, I think a good way to do a ramp would be first click medium, double click and hold for ramp low to high and 3 quick clicks for strobe or beacon mode.


----------



## Guitar Guy (Feb 14, 2021)

xxo said:


> I disagree on putting a ramp on the momentary, I would hate the light flipping through modes – when I want momentary I want it to stay on full power for however long I keep the switch pressed regardless if it's a few milliseconds or an hour. Come to think of it, I wouldn't mind a “tactical” momentary only function set that only did momentary no matter how many times you quick click the switch. Oh and a optional dual switch tailcap would be real nice too.



XX0, I think I mis-led you when I used the word "ramp". It's not actually what I meant. What I was thinking is momentary when you press it once, and for however long you hold it, like you said. It could be high mode or medium, it wouldn't matter to me, but momentary, any time you press it once. Then, from the off position, 2 quick clicks for eco, OR 3 clicks for low, 4 clicks for high, 5 clicks for strobe, similar to how it works now. I guess "progressing stages" may have been a better word than "ramp". Maybe even if the user wanted to reverse it so the stages progress from higher modes to lower would work, if they choose. In this manner, all modes would be available at all times, without having to give some up to have others, or having to switch between 4 different mode groups.

In actuality, my chinese lights are much less complicated and intuitive. Acebeam is a little tricky at first, but my Fenix lights are very un-complicated. Turn on with the tail switch, cycle through modes with the side switch, and it memorizes the last used mode when you turn it off with tail switch, and tail switch has momentary, of last used mode. Hold down side switch for strobe. If you mostly only use one particular mode, you almost never have to use the side switch, just the tail switch with momentary, or full click for on.

JT


----------



## xxo (Feb 14, 2021)

Guitar Guy said:


> XX0, I think I mis-led you when I used the word "ramp". It's not actually what I meant. What I was thinking is momentary when you press it once, and for however long you hold it, like you said. It could be high mode or medium, it wouldn't matter to me, but momentary, any time you press it once. Then, from the off position, 2 quick clicks for eco, OR 3 clicks for low, 4 clicks for high, 5 clicks for strobe, similar to how it works now. I guess "progressing stages" may have been a better word than "ramp". Maybe even if the user wanted to reverse it so the stages progress from higher modes to lower would work, if they choose. In this manner, all modes would be available at all times, without having to give some up to have others, or having to switch between 4 different mode groups.
> 
> In actuality, my chinese lights are much less complicated and intuitive. Acebeam is a little tricky at first, but my Fenix lights are very un-complicated. Turn on with the tail switch, cycle through modes with the side switch, and it memorizes the last used mode when you turn it off with tail switch, and tail switch has momentary, of last used mode. Hold down side switch for strobe. If you mostly only use one particular mode, you almost never have to use the side switch, just the tail switch with momentary, or full click for on.
> 
> JT



OK, that makes sense. I misunderstood what you meant. 

I still have difficulties with Chinese lights, two switches that do different things?, mode memory? now I have to think which mode I used it in last week or last month and remember which switch does what on which light...I usually end up stuck in some weird mode and I end up having to go back to the flow charts/instructions to get out of it – I guess it's a matter of what you are used to?


----------



## Guitar Guy (Feb 15, 2021)

xxo said:


> I usually end up stuck in some weird mode and I end up having to go back to the flow charts/instructions to get out of it – I guess it's a matter of what you are used to?



Yes, I guess it's what you're used to, but there is no "weird" mode to be stuck in, and no chart needed, it is one of five brightness levels. If you don't remember where you left it, you simply click the side switch as fast as you can say 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, and you easily see when you hit the brightest, and the next click is back to the lowest. I usually just go back to low when I shut it off for the day, unless I'm using level 2 or 3 for inspecting a house, where I'm turning it on and off several times for that job, and using momentary. And that's the other thing I don't like about the ML50 - momentary is always high, where sometimes I want it to be lower, or the level I'm currently using.

To me, the new Maglite system is more complicated. I have to carry the chart, or memorize the 3 modes contained in the 4 different groups. After a month goes by, I'll never remember which contains which. If I'm out in the field and don't have the chart, I'd have to program each different group, and test to see which modes each group contains, and then set it on the one I want. If I wanted strobe and was in a group that didn't contain strobe, I probably wouldn't go to that trouble. The moment would pass by. If I want a group with momentary, I have to give up one of the 3 brightness levels. If I want a group with momentary and strobe, I have to give up 2 brightness levels. I don't like it.

I like the old Mags for what they are, especially after I convert them to a good LED with glass lens and aluminum reflector. Other than the look, I'm less than impressed with the beam and the UI on the ML50XL. The ML25LT, yes I could see using it, but it's actually oversized and run time is not all that great. My Chinese Li-Ion lights are light years ahead, and leave them in the dust.

If you really like made in USA, and simplicity, my Malkoff Hound Dog is even better. On click tail switch. Rotate the head all the way tight for full 1000 lumens, loosen it just slightly for low, and that's it. Two modes and built like a tank in good ole USA. Leaves them all in the dust.

Good discussion, and thanks for the input.

JT


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 15, 2021)

Three modern Solitaires, 37, 47 and 36 lumen warm.
There was reportedly a 40(?) lumen one that came in a 'value pack' at Wally World one year. 





Beam shots. 
The 37 is a thrower, the 47 puts out a nice broad throwey beam and so does the 36 lumen warm.





Available colors for the 47 lumen version.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 8, 2021)

xxo said:


> Since I have been dreaming up new function sets, I think a good way to do a ramp would be first click medium, double click and hold for ramp low to high and 3 quick clicks for strobe or beacon mode.


I have a Tana module in an E light with 18 different modes. I opted for L/M/H with memory. Without memory is also an option. But it's cumbersome to get to the mode you want. 

I like the way Mag is set up where you unscrew the tailcap a bit, hold the power button, tighten the tailcap and count the (slow timed) flashes. Not that I want 18 options in a Maglite, but if they ever add to the menu it's not hard to achieve your goal. 
Same with Streamlights ten tap option. 

I like Pelicans "fuel remaining" mode too. Half press 4 times quckly and count flashes in 1/4 tank incriments. Two flashes means 50% remains. One means carry spare batteries. Now would that work in the case of one 21700 in an adapter versus 2 D cells? (shrugs shoulders) I dunno. 

One thing I'm not pleased with about their electronic switch with their ML150 lineup is the battery does not seem to have a low voltage cut off circuit. I left the tailcap screwed tight for about 6 months without charging it as a test and it murdered the battery. The battery would no longer take a charge. A $30 mistake on my part, but since Maglite assumes folks will keep it on a charger when not in use they don't seem mind. So keep that in mind all who own an ML150.


----------



## Ishango (Dec 8, 2021)

bykfixer said:


> One thing I'm not pleased with about their electronic switch with their ML150 lineup is the battery does not seem to have a low voltage cut off circuit. I left the tailcap screwed tight for about 6 months without charging it as a test and it murdered the battery. The battery would no longer take a charge. A $30 mistake on my part, but since Maglite assumes folks will keep it on a charger when not in use they don't seem mind. So keep that in mind all who own an ML150.


Thanks for the tip, that might really save me some money (getting Maglite batteries in Europe is expensive). I've set a monthly reminder to charge the ML150LR now (I do charge it when I've used it for a longer period, but this seems like some solid maintenance advise).


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 8, 2021)

When you put it away just twist the tailcap loose about a full rotation. What I do is turn it on, twist the tailcap until the light turns off then another half turn or so.

But yeah charging it monthly is a good idea. I should do same.

Apparently this is bykfixer post # 15,000. 
Wow!


----------



## Ishango (Dec 9, 2021)

bykfixer said:


> When you put it away just twist the tailcap loose about a full rotation. What I do is turn it on, twist the tailcap until the light turns off then another half turn or so.
> 
> But yeah charging it monthly is a good idea. I should do same.
> 
> ...


Good idea, that works too, but this is one of my bump-in-the-night lights on my night stand, so I wouldn't want it to have the tailcap turned off. It's there with a Fenix PD36R to allow quick access to very decent lights.


----------



## vicv (Mar 12, 2022)

My issue with maglite is their Canadian availability and warranty support which is non existent. There are so many of their lights I’d love to try but can’t find or they are marked up beyond value. That being said, I’m still a big fan
I have 2 ml25it. One with a Tad’s 7212 bulb and 2 18500s. The other stock with 2 eneloops in adapters
2 original type 3C. One with a 6 cell pr based xenon and 2x18650 and hand stippled reflector. The other is a Tad’s 7218 pr bulb and a kaidomain OP aluminum reflector and glass lens
A 3D with 4C in an adaptor and a 3 cell white star. That’s heavy
Onto the more modern side of things! An ML50lx 3C. With 3 eneloops in adapters
And a magtac with Panasonic cells. For led lights, these are both very nice. I know there is some controversy over the magtac, but I will put it up against any streamlight or sure fire in quality and beam and it’s too bad it’s not more popular
I don’t know if I can call it a collection, but I have more maglites than any other brand and I’ve always liked what they’ve put out. I just don’t use alkalines in them. Besides leaking, alkalines just aren’t good batteries for lights


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 15, 2022)

Man that 3 cell ML50 sure is a lot brighter than the 2 cell version. And it's about the size of a Streamlight stinger.

It's too bad Maglite doesn't have much presence with our Canadian friends. Your post vicv almost convinced me to buy a MagTac.

If an ML150 happens to make it north of the border those are pretty sweet. The short one causes the user to say "holy smokes that thing is bright". The longer one "HOLY SMOKES THAT THING IS EVEN BRIGHTER" lol

But to me the ML25 is a really under rated flashlight. Old school meets new school. It throws like an old school Maglite. Appears much brighter than the numbers suggest.


----------



## vicv (Mar 15, 2022)

It’s just there aren’t any retailers carrying them. We can’t order from the site. I got my ml50lx on Amazon from an American seller. But it was $85 for me
I would think the 2 cell ml50 would be closer to a stinger. Here is the 3 cell beside a poly stinger




The maglite is quite a bit longer. But ya it’s bright. Just wish I could start it on eco. High is realistically too bright


----------



## xxo (Mar 15, 2022)

Yup, a eco/medium/high function set is something several of us have been lobbying for. 

The 2 cell ML50 is almost as long as the 3 cell ML25, though the ML50's are a good bit shorter with smaller diameter heads than the old incan C cell Mags. Of course the 2C ML25 is the way to go if you want the most compact C cell Mag.

BTW had a chance to use a couple of 2C ML25's to access damage caused by falling trees (one took down the power lines) in a recent storm and after that we used them as lanterns during the power outage - these are really nice lights to have in an emergency.


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 16, 2022)

Good point about the 2 cell being closer in size to the Stinger.

Here's the ML150's compared to the Stinger




The short ML150 is like the 2 cell with the 'regular' ML150 being like a 3 cell.

How about a 6 cell ML25?




Eh, just kidding.
A 3 cell with a C cell body storage container. I haven't tried yet to see if it'll hold 3 spares or not.
The 3 cell versions have Stinger anti-roll collars added. 
The 2 cell in the center with red bezel ring mimics an old Olen number that has an opaque red plastic ring on the end to serve as a traffic wand.


----------



## vicv (Mar 16, 2022)

I forgot about these two. A solitaire and a mini mag in camo and a reverse clicks tailcap I think came with a nite ize drop in. That doesn’t seem to work but I want the Incan anyway


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 3, 2022)

ML's. Top to Bottom:
3c ML50LX
2c ML50LX
ML125- 3c or rechargeable battery
2c ML100.





















As you can see they all throw a beam that lights up light colored objects easily to 300 feet. But as the lumen outout goes up the larger the area lit at 300 feet. 
By the way the 300 feet mark is that portion of a house in the distance past the sheds that are about 150 feet away.


----------



## knucklegary (Sep 17, 2022)

Has anyone encountered this style switch cover "retaining lip" on other models ?

This cover is off a 2017 3C incan model. And, it took a bit of yanking to remove with pick assistance.
Once out I was surprised to see this odd shaped lip, which matches the groove inside body, same unusual elliptical shape ~

My guess, designed to keep the panther head logo in proper alignment.

Imo, it all seems a bit overkill ~ Then again the "panther head" appears somewhat alien to me as well !






👽


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 17, 2022)

The panther head button cover was used on C cell models. When it began I cannot say but my '98 3c Quality Care promo has a blank button cover. My 2014 4c has the panther logo.

I bought a repair kit that came with both blank and panther head covers.




Blank type





Panther logo type
I tried the panther head on a D cell light and it worked fine. I did not like how squishy it felt and went back to the blank cover it had from the factory.




Blank vs panther type.


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 27, 2022)

Just because:
MagTac2, 2cell ML50LX, 3 cell ML50LX


----------

